# Looking for new friends in the Southern Limburg / Maastricht area.



## dutchpat (May 2, 2013)

Hi there!

I'm Vincent, a 26 year old easy going person who doesn’t take life too seriously. I love to travel and experience new things. Recently I moved back to my hometown near Maastricht after having finished my degree in Sweden. I've worked on a developmental aid project in India and lived and worked as a designer in Copenhagen and Barcelona for half a year which was a lot of fun.

I'm eager to make new friends that would like to share their experiences about living abroad. 
A few things about me: I love being outdoors, walking, cycling camping and all that jazz. I also enjoy watching movies or just hanging out and having a good conversation about design, politics, philosophy and many other things. I like to play badminton, tennis and squash and love learning more about different cultures, new languages and music (particularly live music)

Send me a message if you would like to make a new Dutch acquaintance and grab a coffee some time. 
Cheers!

Vince


----------



## isabellek (May 23, 2013)

Not in the area. But try the couchsurfing forum or maybe a facebook group in the area!


----------



## Paige55 (Oct 14, 2013)

I am new to this site and to the Netherlands, but your post brought me to this site  My name is Paige, and I have been in NL for a year now. Looking to make new friends here, I am 37 and a stay at home mother of 2 children, both soon beginning school . So, I find myself wondering how to fill my days now. I would like to meet people close to my area. I live now near Maatricht, and from the USA, I cannot speak Dutch YET.... lol I am working on that.........


----------

